# Welches Wurfgewicht für vernünftige Brandungsrute ???



## Allerangler (17. November 2008)

Mahlzeit Meeresangler,

habe mal eine Frage ! Welches Wurfgewicht sollte eine vernünftige Brandungsrute haben ??? |kopfkrat

Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Antworten ! :m


----------



## rallye-vid (17. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für vernünftige Brandungsrute ???*

Ich schliess mich der Frage mal an.. Dachte da so an 80-120g fürn Anfang |kopfkrat


----------



## Schwarzwusel (17. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für vernünftige Brandungsrute ???*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Dachte da so an 80-120g fürn Anfang |kopfkrat


Moin ! Bei guter Brandung zu wenig..... 200-250g sollte die Rute schon haben


----------



## rallye-vid (17. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für vernünftige Brandungsrute ???*

Hi,

alles klar, danke #6


----------



## Zanderlui (18. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für vernünftige Brandungsrute ???*

also ich sage mal ostsee reichen 200g aus wenn aber 200g dann dran hast und durchziehst wirds eng denn die rute ist denn immer an ihrer belastungsgrenze....
ich habe 250g und fische meist 150-180g....
allerdings kann man sagen wenn du an die nordsee willst gehe nicht unter 200g denn dort habe ich mit 250g kralle gefischt-keine chance wenn dort wind ist....

also so 200-250g sind top-auch wenn nur 100g werfen willst!!!!
bei 80-120g sind es denn keine brandungsruten sondern schwere hechtangeln und das reicht nicht aus!!


----------



## celler (18. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für vernünftige Brandungsrute ???*

jo,kann mich denen nur anschliessen,.
nimm einfach mal 200 g als anhaltsmass...eher ein bisschen mehr aber nie weniger ...


----------



## Klaus S. (19. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für vernünftige Brandungsrute ???*

Gibt es überhaupt Brandungsruten mit einen Wurfgewicht von unter 200 Gramm? Wüßte nun keine....


----------



## karpfenbrausi (19. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für vernünftige Brandungsrute ???*

moin,

da würde ich dann auch eher eine Heavy Feeder nehmen, falls ich leichter wollen würde...wobei man hier schnell durch die Ringgröße an die Grenzen stößt, wenn bißchen Zeugs im Wasser schwimmt.

Gruß
karpfenbrausi


----------



## dorschiie (19. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für vernünftige Brandungsrute ???*



Allerangler schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Meeresangler,
> 
> habe mal eine Frage ! Welches Wurfgewicht sollte eine vernünftige Brandungsrute haben ??? |kopfkrat
> 
> Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Antworten ! :m


ich denke mal das es nicht so einfach für jeden zu beantworten ist und damit auch auf jeden zutrifft.
es kommt immer auf den einzelnen an. sprich wurfeigenschaft , wurftechnik.
der eine kommt mit einer "weichen rute" (bis 200gr.) klar und der andere kommt besser mit den etwas härteren sachen raus.
maßgebend wird immer sein ob die brandungsrute zu deiner statur und deinen körpereigenschaften past.
wenn es dir dein tackledealer erlaubt versuche verschiedene BR.ruten mit unterschiedlichen gewichten zu werfen.


----------



## celler (19. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für vernünftige Brandungsrute ???*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt Brandungsruten mit einen Wurfgewicht von unter 200 Gramm? Wüßte nun keine....




hmm,bin ich auch überfragt.
eigentlich steht auf allen die ich gesehen hab das mindeste maximal gewicht 200 gramm


----------



## mcmc (19. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für vernünftige Brandungsrute ???*



Allerangler schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Meeresangler,
> 
> habe mal eine Frage ! Welches Wurfgewicht sollte eine vernünftige Brandungsrute haben ??? |kopfkrat
> 
> Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Antworten ! :m



Da steht fast überall min. 200 gr drauf, auch wenn man mit vielen Ruten solche Gewichte gar nicht vernünftig werfen kann, also sogenannte Lämmerschwänze sind. Die Frage sollte daher besser lauten, mit welchen Brandungsruten kann ich mit 200 gr noch vernünftig werfen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für vernünftige Brandungsrute ???*



mcmc schrieb:


> Da steht fast überall min. 200 gr drauf, auch wenn man mit vielen Ruten solche Gewichte gar nicht vernünftig werfen kann, also sogenannte Lämmerschwänze sind. Die Frage sollte daher besser lauten, mit welchen Brandungsruten kann ich mit 200 gr noch vernünftig werfen.


 
Das würde ich auch so unterschreiben.

Letztentlich ist immer die Frage, was man will. Will man nur mal bei Schönwetter ein wenig rumspielen, dann ist die Rute fast egal. Spätestens, wenn man den Ehrgeiz bekommt auch mal das richtige Brandungsangeln zu betreiben und bei 8Bft von vorne an den Strand zu gehen, dann trennt sich ganz schnell die Spreu vom Weizen.

Übrigends habe ich auch schon Brandungsruten gesehen, das stand ein Wurfgewicht von bis zu 150g drauf.#d

Und da oben gefragt wurde welches Wurfgewicht eine *richtige* Brandungsrute haben soll, kann ich nur sagen: 250g.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (20. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für vernünftige Brandungsrute ???*

Auf meinen beiden Ruten steht drauf bis 250 Gramm. Ich fische meißten 150-180 gramm je nach Wind halt. 

Aber was nun genau zu jedem passt muss man selbst rausfinden. Ich durfte damals mir 3 ruten mitnehmen zum testen. So konnte ich dann perfekt sehen, mit welcher ich am besten werfen konnte


----------

